# Any handy tips for starting a omnipod dash ?



## Matchless (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi podders i am changing to a omnipod on tuesday 22nd i was left with the pdm about 3 wks ago and have copied my basal patterns from my medtronic to the pdm and have generally adjusted some settings ,the last visit i fitted a pod on the top of my backside without activating it but after about 20hrs my skin went red and sore so will have to use cavilon spray in future thanks in advance.


----------



## m1dnc (Jun 19, 2021)

I changed from Medtronic to Dash last October. I did have to tweak my basal pattern a bit, which I put down to different absorption with the shorter, angled cannula of the pod compared to the 9mm right-angle cannula I had been using with the Medtronic. Other than that the transition was pretty straightforward. I haven't had any problems with skin irritation from the pod adhesive. (Unlike the irritation caused by the Dexcom G6 CGM sensor.)


----------



## Matchless (Jun 19, 2021)

Thanks for your reply I did think I would have to adjust the basal as I read elsware the same but it's nice to be confirmed all the same it's very rare for me to react to adhesive but have never used my back before for any thing Libre  cannula thanks again for your reply.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 21, 2021)

Hope the skin sensitivity settles down @Matchless 

Would be really unfortunate if that continued or worsened.

I think @mark king is another Dash user.


----------



## Matchless (Jun 22, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hope the skin sensitivity settles down @Matchless
> 
> Would be really unfortunate if that continued or worsened.
> 
> I think @mark king is another Dash user.


Thank you i have only had a problem in the  past was with some extra tape over MM transmiter which i stopped using after thanks for the info.


----------



## helli (Jun 22, 2021)

How do people find their absorption on their back?
I persevered using my back for a few months but eventually gave up because I seemed to have absorption problems on the second day so was changing my pump more often.
I was placing it on the fleshiest part I could find above my waist band. I assume my problem was lack of fat.

I also had a little more skin irritation. I wondered if that was because it stretches more on my back than my front as I sit down and stand up. 

Interested in other people's experience.


----------



## m1dnc (Jun 22, 2021)

I haven't tried my back yet. Last week I tried tops of my thighs, but not very good - consistently high BG. I've gone back to the back of my upper arms. When my current Dexcom sensor expires, I'm going to try the next one on one of my arms and try the pod back on my tum. I've been avoiding the tummy for the pod for several months as I wanted to give that area a rest after years of tubed pump cannulae.

Isn't it wonderful to live life as a non-stop experiment.


----------



## Matchless (Jun 22, 2021)

m1dnc said:


> I haven't tried my back yet. Last week I tried tops of my thighs, but not very good - consistently high BG. I've gone back to the back of my upper arms. When my current Dexcom sensor expires, I'm going to try the next one on one of my arms and try the pod back on my tum. I've been avoiding the tummy for the pod for several months as I wanted to give that area a rest after years of tubed pump cannulae.
> 
> Isn't it wonderful to live life as a non-stop experiment.


Hi m1dnc today is my first day with omnipod dash and the nurse showed my wife how to fit a pod on my back i did have a dummy try the wk before which reacted to my skin so used Cavilon spray for the first activated pod so far so good will let you know how i get on after my second pod.


----------



## m1dnc (Jun 23, 2021)

Good luck Matchless! Very interested to hear how you get on.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 24, 2021)

helli said:


> How do people find their absorption on their back?



I’ve been using sides and back exclusively for most of my pump years. I generally work around from above hip bone towards spine in 3 rows, about 4-5 sites per row, then shift to the other side.

There are one or two duff sites in there, but that might be knocking/sleeping on it rather than the site itself?


----------



## Matchless (Jun 28, 2021)

m1dnc said:


> Good luck Matchless! Very interested to hear how you get on.


Ok i have just fitted my third pod first on my back helped by my wife 2 and  3 on my arms which i was able to do on my own the pod on my back was ok but a little uncomfortable when driving leaning back on back rest ,the first one on my arm i found  a bit painful in bed but discovered it was coming away from the plaster and led to tugging at the cannula so i used some surgical tape over it and cured the problem so apart from a couple of niggles all is tickety boo , I do some times go for my old pump on my belt to give my self a bolus which is not there Ha Ha but its a lot quicker using the pdm i am going to try different sites to see if the insulin absorption is ok as the cannula is so short barely 6mm ,


----------



## m1dnc (Jun 29, 2021)

Back on my tummy now and pretty near a flat line on the G6 trace, except for an annoying post-lunch high. I'm trying a slightly boosted lunchtime carb ratio to try to flatten that.


----------

